# εισπήδηση



## nickel (Jul 17, 2010)

Δεν την έχουν τη λέξη τα ελληνοαγγλικά. Στο ProZ.com είχαν προταθεί προ πενταετίας οι όροι *intrusion* και _*encroachment*_ για την εκκλησιαστική _εισπήδηση_. 
Ιδού τι έχουμε στα ελληνικά λεξικά:

*εισπήδηση*
η· 1. αιφνίδια εισβολή· 2. δόλια, αντικανονική κατάληψη αξιώματος· 3. η τελευταία φάση τής εμβολής (το ρεσάλτο), κατά την οποία οι ναύτες πηδούν στο κατάστρωμα τού εχθρικού πλοίου μετά τον παράπλευρο πλου, την προσέγγιση και την αγκίστρωση.
[ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Η λ. _εισπήδησις_ μαρτυρείται το 1894 από τον Εμμ. Δ. Ροΐδη στην εφημερίδα _Άστυ_].
(ΠαπΛεξ)

*εισπήδηση* (η) [1894]
(λόγ.) ΕΚΚΛΗΣ. η τέλεση λατρευτικών πράξεων ή η συμμετοχή σε αυτές κληρικών (επισκόπων, πρεσβυτέρων και διακόνων) σε άλλη μητρόπολη (οι επίσκοποι) ή ενορία (οι πρεσβύτεροι και διάκονοι), χωρίς προηγούμενη έγκριση της επιχώριας εκκλησιαστικής αρχής.
(ΛΝΕΓ)​
Και από τον σημερινό Ν. Ξυδάκη στην Καθημερινή:
Η εισπήδηση του πολιτικού Νίκου Κωνσταντόπουλου στον στίβο του μαζικού ποδοσφαιρικού θεάματος, μαζί με άλλα παρόμοια φαινόμενα, σηματοδοτεί μείζονες ανατροπές στον συλλογικό βίο· ανατροπές συμπεριφορών, ηθών, στερεοτύπων, αναπαραστάσεων. 

Οι μεταφραστικές σας προτάσεις;


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2010)

Η _εισπήδηση_ φέρνει στον νου μου αυτόματα την εικόνα πειρατών να πηδάνε μέσα στο πλοίο που διάλεξαν για στόχο. Μήπως από κει προέκυψε η εισπήδηση - τουλάχιστον η κυριολεκτική σημασία της (η 3η του ΠαπΛεξ) - απ' το ρεσάλτο;
Μ' αυτό το σκεπτικό, μια ιδέα θα ήταν storming (no brains, please .


----------



## MelidonisM (Jan 10, 2013)

+ εισπήδηση, εισπηδητικό μαρτύριο, (σφάξε με αγά μου να αγιάσω) = voluntary martyrdom


----------



## pontios (Jan 11, 2013)

Daeman nailed the 3rd meaning (δηλαδή που οι ναύτες πηδούν στο κατάστρωμα ..), with storming.-
Γα τις άλλες περιπτώσεις, νομίζω βρίσκεται , σημασιολογικά, κάπου ανάμεσα στο "foray", η το "burst on the scene" η το "barge in", η "breached" η "stole in" -i,e,, as in: intruded suddenly or stealthily, into.


----------



## pontios (Jan 11, 2013)

Just adding -
2. δόλια, αντικανονική κατάληψη αξιώματος· - ακούγεται κάπως σαν - appropriate, supplant, usurp.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2013)

Καλά πας με τις μεταφορικές σημασίες, Pontios, αλλά στο καθαρά εκκλησιαστικό είναι περισσότερο _encroachment_ παρά _usurpation_. Αλλά θέλει ψάξιμο...


----------



## cougr (Jan 11, 2013)

_Η εισπήδηση του πολιτικού Νίκου Κωνσταντόπουλου στον στίβο του μαζικού ποδοσφαιρικού θεάματος,[...]_

Εδώ μου φαίνεται ότι η «εισπήδηση» χρησιμοποιείται με την έννοια του «_jumping into_» ή του «_jumping on/aboard the bandwagon_».

_....jumping into the mass spectacle of football arena
....jumping aboard the mass spectacle of football bandwagon (or.....jumping into the arena/onto the bandwagon known as the mass spectacle of football) etc._

Edit: or even.....Konsantopoulos's _jumping of ship_ into the........


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2013)

Δυστυχώς, ενώ το bandwagon δείχνει ότι πας με τους πολλούς, η _εισπήδηση_ έχει περισσότερο σχέση με παρείσδυση (δεν είναι όμως infiltration), δηλαδή με αντικανονική μεταπήδηση σε χώρο που δεν είναι της αρμοδιότητας κάποιου κτλ.


----------



## cougr (Jan 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Δυστυχώς, ενώ το bandwagon δείχνει ότι πας με τους πολλούς, η _εισπήδηση_ έχει περισσότερο σχέση με παρείσδυση (δεν είναι όμως infiltration),* δηλαδή με αντικανονική μεταπήδηση σε χώρο που δεν είναι της αρμοδιότητας κάποιου κτλ*.



Ιδού λοιπόν, παραδίνομαι!:)


----------



## pontios (Jan 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καλά πας με τις μεταφορικές σημασίες, Pontios, αλλά στο καθαρά εκκλησιαστικό είναι περισσότερο _encroachment_ παρά _usurpation_. Αλλά θέλει ψάξιμο...



Απέδωσα σύμφωνα με το 2, αλλά νομίζω ότι το 2 είναι ελλιπές, αφού δεν προσδίδει το στοιχείο της αιφνίδιας εισβολής (sudden intrusion) - αλλιώς γιατί να το λέμε εισπήδηση εδώ (if there's no sudden "jumping in" and intrusion).
Βεβαίως, η καταπάτηση (encroachment, trespass, breach etc..), πάντα συμπεριλαμβάνεται στην ενέργεια της εισβολής. 
So if definition 2 in Greek included this element, of a sudden intrusion (and I think it should have), I would have translated it as a sudden appropriation (in respect of the office or the duties - similar to a coup/take-over). The regular priests were suddenly supplanted by the "intruding/invading" priests, in a crude manner of speaking.
Κτγμ, η έννοια της εισπήδησης στο εκκλησιαστικό παράδειγμα, δεν διαφέρει και τόσο πολύ από το παράδειγμα του ναυτικού - αντί για αιφνιδιαστική εισβολή που αποσκοπεί στην κατάληψη του πλοίου, γίνεται μια παρόμοια "αιφνιδιαστική εισβολή" (στον χώρο της εκκλησίας) για να καταληφθεί ένα αξίωμα (μια αρμοδιότητα σε άλλη εκκλησία, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση).
Δεν μιλάμε για κάτι εξίσου διαχυτικό ή δραματικό στο παράδειγμα της εκκλησίας - αλλά το αποτέλεσμα είναι ότι κάτι ξαφνικό έγινε που δεν το πήρε χαμπάρι η ιεραρχία. So we're talking about a quick foray (sudden intrusion) where the booty or prize is the priest's office, not the ship in this case.


----------



## pontios (Jan 11, 2013)

I should add -
Wherever I've written office, on its own, in my immediately above post, I meant duties as well.
So, even if the regular priests or bishops are not actually being supplanted (I think I may have taken the example a little too far, in my above post) - taking over or performing or adding new duties without permission and outside their normal jurisdiction, in churches where they have no right to perform their duties, can nevertheless still be considered a sudden appropriation (of duties), I think?
i.e. If the hierarchy are not aware of the rogue priests or bishops (acting outside their jurisdiction) and had not sanctioned them (to perform liturgical duties in the other churches) , then it would still constitute a sudden appropriation (of non-sanctioned duties or even of the church itself?), following a foray or sudden intrusion or encroachment into this (outside jurisdiction) church?


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2013)

Για το εκκλησιαστικό παράπτωμα έχω βρει διατυπώσεις όπως:
*crossing (of) jurisdictional boundaries*
violation / breach / encroachment of jurisdictional boundaries
the crossing over of clergy to other jurisdictions

Θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν με κάποια παραλλαγή και στην περίπτωση που κάποιος μεταπηδά σε χώρους που δεν του ταιριάζουν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2013)

Έπιασα και τους ιερούς κανόνες, σύμφωνα με το παρακάτω:

Ή τοιαύτη παράβασις ονομάζεται υπό τών Θείων καί Ιερών Κανόνων, εισπήδησις, καί τιμωρείται ύπ' αυτών (πρβλ. *Καν. 35ον τών Αγίων Αποστόλων*, 2ον τής Β' Οίκουμ. Συνόδου, 8ον τής Στ' έν Τρούλλω Οίκουμ. Συνόδου, 13ον τής έν Αντιόχεια Συνόδου, *22ον τής έν Αντιόχεια Συνόδου*, 3ον καί 11ον τής έν Σαρδική Συνόδου, 20όν (28ον) τής έν Καρθαγένη Συνόδου). Αλλά καί ό Νόμος τής πολιτείας ό 2.200/40, καθώς καί αί σχετικαί Συνοδικαί Εγκύκλιοι τής Ιεράς Συνόδου τής Εκκλησίας τής Ελλάδος, εάν απαγορεύουν την εισόδον παντός κληρικού εις έτέραν ένορίαν, κατά μείζονα λόγον τοϋ Αρχιερέως εις έτέραν Μητρόπολιν. 

Απ' όλους μού ταίριαξαν περισσότερο οι παρακάτω:

Canon XXXV.
Let not a bishop dare to ordain beyond his own limits, in cities and places not subject to him. But if he be convicted of doing so, without the consent of those persons who have authority over such cities and places, let him be deposed, and those also whom he has ordained.

Canon 22. A Bishop shall not intrude upon another city that is not subject to his jurisdiction, nor upon a territory that does not belong to his dominion, for the purpose of ordaining anyone, or of appointing Presbyters or Deacons in regions that are subject to the jurisdiction of another Bishop, except, of course, with the consent and approval of the Bishop proper to the territory in question. If, however, anyone should dare to do such a thing, let the ordination be null and void, and let him be punished by the Synod.

Η ψήφος μου, υπέρ του *intrusion*.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2013)

Από το OED:

2. a. The action of thrusting oneself into a vacant estate or ecclesiastical benefice to which one has no title or claim;
3. The action of thrusting oneself in in an encroaching manner, or of introducing something inappropriately; uninvited or unwelcome entrance or appearance; encroachment on something possessed or enjoyed by another. spec. in contexts of Journalism. 

Και άλλα ευρήματα:
http://www.ec-patr.org/docdisplay.php?lang=en&id=287&tla=en
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/08082a.htm
με τα οποία είχα συμφωνήσει πριν από 7,5 χρόνια. 
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/greek_to_english/religion/1015472-%E5%E9%F3%F0%DE%E4%E7%F3%E7.html


----------



## pontios (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks, nickel.

Όσον αφορά το εκκλησιαστικό παράδειγμα - εφόσον είναι επισήμως τεκμηριωμένο ως intrusion - intrusion είναι. Full Stop. 

Για τον πολιτικό που αναμείχθηκε με τα ποδοσφαιρικά ζητήματα - τι είδους εισπήδηση είναι εδώ;
Did he intrude? Did he storm in? Did he "thrust" himself into places he didn't belong? Was it a sudden intrusion? Do we call this sudden intrusion, a foray? Did he barge in? Did he encroach? 
Can we draw any similarities with the pirate/naval storming example, or the ecclesiastic one? .. or should we?

Foray - (I think this definition, of foray, suits the example you provided of the politician).
a venture or an initial attempt, especially outside one's usual area: an actor's foray into politics -
I guess it's like an intrusion/incursion into a new area (that should or would normally be out of bounds ... Chris).


----------



## cougr (Jan 12, 2013)

pontios said:


> ......Foray - (.......suits the example you provided of the politician)......



Particularly so if it were prefaced with the adjective "_unseemly_".


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2013)

As in:
Donald Trump may never have had much of a reputation but it has suffered major damage in his latest unseemly foray into politics.


----------

